# Thunder & Lightning



## azpaul (Aug 20, 2009)

I am looking at using the Chauvet strobes for my lightning. These strobes can flash from 1-20 flashes per second. When using the sound activated Xmas tree light boxes, how does this affect the strobes? Any one using strobes with this setup yet? 

Thanks.

I should be posting pictures of the activities after October 23rd.


----------



## azpaul (Aug 20, 2009)

Anyone know? Anyone?


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

I can check this using my strobe this weekend. I picked up a cheap ex-rental but powerful strobe but the slave socket doesn't work. I was thinking of running it off my lightning box to see the effect.


----------



## azpaul (Aug 20, 2009)

Perfect. Thanks so much. I hope to hear positive results. I think it will work fine but the number of flashes per second has me wondering.


----------



## meltdown211 (Aug 2, 2007)

I use 2 750 watt strobes with a Chauvet strobe controller($20) and it works great. I have the flash rate set to high(20) as it looks to me more like real lightning. The controller uses 2 mono cables (it came with 1) toconnect to the lights, set the sensitivity and flash rate and your in business! I also have it set next to the speaker as I didnt want the strobes flashing constantly so I used the audio setting on the controller...they flash when the thunder hits...

You can see my light set up in the video...

[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lXYLjk_XcxQ[/nomedia]


----------



## azpaul (Aug 20, 2009)

That looks very cool. I love how the Crank Ghost glows. The lightning effect is pretty nice too.

I did not order that $12 controller in time and they now are out of stock. So, I am going to have to change the way I do this I think. I am looking at the firefly ff-201 for $249. It is considerably more but I think this opens up a lot more option for it's uses. 

Are strobes recommended over photo flood lights? I notice that the strobes are giving a sharp defined light and the photo floods are more dispersed? 

Thanks for all the info, quite a learning curve with everything involved.


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

Well I played with the strobe, PAR38s and so on and solicited responses from wife & friends and all agreed to go with the strobes. I set mine on a medium flash rate since my slave isn't working. This actually seemed to work well with the thunder track as sometimes the lighting was in sync and sometimes it wasn't - gave a nice natural effect.

I used this unit wired into a speaker

http://www.electronics123.com/s.nl/it.A/id.354/.f?sc=8&category=39


----------



## poopsko (Oct 16, 2007)

meltdown, what soundtrack are you using ? Is the thunder part of the soundtrack ?


----------



## meltdown211 (Aug 2, 2007)

I actually have it available for download! Free of course! There are 2 tracks available 1 with wind and rain, and 1 with nothing but thunder. If you are using a sound activated strobe controller, the one "without" is a better way to go as ONLY the thunder will trigger the strobes. I put that soundtrack together for the video, I didnt have it playing in the graveyard, although I will this year. If you need it I can get it to you.

http://www.4shared.com/dir/4279741/7c96df16/Thunder_Track_for_controllers.html

pass: hauntforum


----------



## poopsko (Oct 16, 2007)

thanx, but I was talking about the track at the start of the video


----------



## MildAvaholic (Aug 11, 2009)

Question- Do you put the lights on the ground facing up, or would you put them on the roof, facing down? I planned on putting mine on the roof, but while looking around on-line, I see quite a few on the ground.
Thoughts ??

Thanks!


----------



## Tha_liks (Sep 14, 2012)

MildAvaholic said:


> Question- Do you put the lights on the ground facing up, or would you put them on the roof, facing down? I planned on putting mine on the roof, but while looking around on-line, I see quite a few on the ground.
> Thoughts ??
> 
> Thanks!


I would also like some feedback on this, last year I set up 3 -100w flood bulbs on the roof and it looked good

I saw a video on YouTube (can't find it anymore) and the haunted had his bulbs on the floor close to his house pointed at the house for his thunder and lightning affect

Where do most of you guys and gals place place your bulbs at? Above ? below!?


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

While I haven't had one of the black boxes to play the sound and trigger the lights, when I have had something to imitate the lightning I have had the light sources on the ground hidden behind stones or other props so that the light-source can't be seen.
But you need to do what works best for you in your situation and that gives you the look you desire.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

In the woods, I like to aim my lights straight up the side of a tree (about 8' off the ground) so when the strobe goes off, the tree looks like a bolt of lighting for that split second........ I also use the Xmas lights controller box tuned in to a CD player with a thunder tract.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I have a small yard so I use a single work light aimed at the house from the front of my graveyard. It is hidden behind a small tombstone. It lights up the entire graveyard and throws shadows on the house from the little tree prop I have. It looks good enough to draw a crowd.


----------

